# isengard



## sabrevoltic (19. August 2011)

hallo,
bin grade im urlaub und werde erst ca am 5. sep wieder da sein.
kann ich mir bis dahin die legendaere edition immer noch vorsbestellen?
wenn nich , wird es eine version im handel geben?
und bei nichtvorbestellung, muss ich dann nur auf die umhaenge und den ep boost verzichten?


----------



## Belgor (19. August 2011)

Hallo,
also ich denke, dass du es am 5 September immer noch vorbestellen kannst. Klar kannst du Dir Isengard so dann auch noch kaufen, ob es allerdings eine Version im Handel gibt, glaube ich weniger. Es könnte sein, dass es diese Bonis (Umhänge usw) später beim kauf auch geben wird, falls es später auch die 3 verschiedenen Versionen geben wird. Aber ich denke, dass du es am 5 Sep auch noch vorbestellen kannst 




Belgor


----------



## Wizzkid (19. August 2011)

> Bei Vorbestellung zwischen dem 6.6.2011 und 26.9.2011 gibt es die folgenden Bonusse und Gegenstände im Spiel: Isengart kaufen


...weiter unten auf der Seite auf _*Zum Ausklappen anklicken*_ gehen.

Den Aufstieg Isengarts wird es nur als digitalen Download geben, also keine Box im Handel.


----------



## sabrevoltic (6. September 2011)

ich habe noch eine frage^^.
wollte heute das geld auf das konto überweisen,
frage mich aber ob ixch dann das eingezahlte geld nochmal auf mein paypal acc einzahlen muss oder dass die dann einfach von meinem konto abbuchen?

ps: wär gut wenn ihr mir heute schon antworten könntet
btw bei einem einkauf von einem anderen spiel musste das geld nur auf meinem bankkonto sein.


----------



## Azerak (6. September 2011)

Habs über Paypal gemacht und das wurde einfach vom Konto abgebucht. Erst letzten Donnerstag.


----------



## Odinsraven (7. September 2011)

Wird es eine möglichkeit geben das Addon auch im Shop kaufen zu können?


----------



## Vetaro (7. September 2011)

Hab ich eigentlich auch vor. Auf dauer definitiv, aber wenn sie wirklich gierig sind und auch von LTAlern wie mir Geld abgreifen wollten, würden sie es natürlich einfach versetzt machen, damit jeder der das von anfang an spielen will nicht mit seinen tausenden rumliegenden punkten um sich werfen kann.


----------



## Knurrbauch (7. September 2011)

Genau deswegen habe ich den günstigen Wechselkurs für die normale Version gleich genutzt. Denke aber das nächste wird dann von den 10.000+ Punkten geholt, bis dahin sollten die da auch routinierter sein; Düsterwald lässt grüßen


----------



## sabrevoltic (7. September 2011)

so mir endlihch die legendäre edi geholt.
habe aber noch eine frage^^.
ich habe zswar alle items und so ,aber gibt es eine möglichkeit nachzuprüfen ob man die gebiete hat?


----------



## FarinHH (7. September 2011)

Wenn du die Legendäre Isengart hast .. hast du auch automatisch 

*Trollhöhen, Eregion, Lothlórien und Moria* sowie dem *Aufgabenbündel 'Düsterwald'* .

Und natürlich Isengart sobald es draussen ist.

Nachprüfen? Eigentlich nicht nötig, aber sonst einfach dort hingehen und questen sobald du die Stufe erreicht hast.

Beste Grüsse


----------



## Ilumnia (9. September 2011)

Grüße, ich wollte mich mal erkundigen wie ich an die preiswertere Dollar Version komme. 

Wenn ich wie weiter oben im Thread http://isengard.lotro.com/purchase.php# besuche und dort die normale Version ergattern möchte, werde ich nach einer neuen E-mail und passwort gefragt, jetzt habe ich Bedenken das ich etwas falsch mache und einen neuen Account anlege, auf dem dann Isengart ist, jedoch nicht auf meinem bestehenden.


Hat jemand Rat dazu oder einen Link wo ich es normal abwickeln kann?


Mfg Christoph


----------



## kaepteniglo (9. September 2011)

Du kannst es nur online kaufen, und akutell auch nur über den Link von Turbine.

Die Daten, die du da eingeben musst, sind die Zugangsdaten vom Verkaufsdienstleister (DigitalRiver). Du legst bei Turbine keinen neuen Account an. Du bekommst eine Key zugeschickt, den du dann in deinem Turbine-Account aktivierst.


----------



## Ilumnia (9. September 2011)

Wunderbar, ich danke dir. Das es nur online zu erstehen ist war mir bekannt, jedoch war ich etwas verdutzt als ich den Pop-Up gesehen hatte.


Aber leider will die Seite wohl nicht so recht nachdem, ich alles eingegeben habe und per paypal bezahlen wollte bleibt das Fenster einfach blau...


----------



## FarinHH (9. September 2011)

Grüsse dich,

das ist natürlich doof... Mit einem anderen Browser versucht? 
Das wäre eine Spontane Idee von mir.

Beste Grüsse


----------



## R3PO (10. September 2011)

das mit dem blauen fenster hatte ich auch , du must folgendes tun : alle daten eingeben bis du zum menü kommst ,wo du unten die bezahlmethode eingeben musst : dort klickste auf paypal mit nem rechtsklick und mach es in einen neunen fenster uff . und wird die seite fast komplet weis sein , jedoch wirste sachen eineben klönnen .makiere einzelne zeilen und du wirst sehen was du eingeben musst (name etc.) später gans am schluss , wenn du den kauf aufgibst wird keine weise seite sondern eine verlinkung zu paypal kommen .


----------



## sabrevoltic (10. September 2011)

kriegern chars die ich später noch erstelle auch die items?


----------



## Geology rocks! (11. September 2011)

Ich weiß leider nicht ob.. aber: Du kannst die Items (Zierwerk) doch auch über den Kleiderschrank auf allen Chars nutzen


----------



## Teal (11. September 2011)

Ich denke das die Items ganz normal an alle Chars auf dem Account vergeben werden - ähnlich wie die Pre-Order-Gegenstände bei Moria und Düsterwald. Allerdings verliert der 25%-Killbonus wohl ab dem Release von Isengard seine Funktion, da der Beutel nur bis zur Veröffentlichung funktionieren soll.


----------



## Vetaro (11. September 2011)

Ich dachte, der erfahrungsbonus von der isengard special edition funktioniert einfach nur bis level 65?


----------



## Ilumnia (11. September 2011)

So wie es sich in allen Satzstellungen bisher anhört, wird der Bonus bis jetzt wohl auch nach dem Release erhalten bleiben.


----------



## Teal (11. September 2011)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Ich dachte, der erfahrungsbonus von der isengard special edition funktioniert einfach nur bis level 65?


Das kann auch sein.


----------



## Knurrbauch (13. September 2011)

1: Jeder Charakter, der erstellt wird, bekommt automatisch die Päckchen für Kluft und Reittier ins Inventar. Ebenso jeder bestehende, einfach einloggen, 9 Plätze frei machen und gut is'.
2: Der XP-Boost wird von einem Item erzeugt, das nur bis Stufe 65 geht. Vor oder nach Release ist völlig wumpe, wenn du keine 65 bist und den Schub haben willst, legste das Ding einfach an und ab dafür. 

So schwer zu verstehen sind die Tooltips doch garnicht...


----------



## kaepteniglo (13. September 2011)

Und welches Item gibt den XP-Schub? Ich dachte, das wird automatisch irgendwie gesetzt.

Aber naja, ich kann ja auch einfach mal nen neuen Char erstellen und nachsehen 

BTW: Woher bekommt man eigentlich größere Taschen bzw. neue Taschen?


----------



## Vetaro (13. September 2011)

Es gibt nur diese fünf taschen. Keine größeren oder mehr. Wenn du die Taschen hast (und nicht durch free-2-play nachteile nur zwei stück oder so) hast du alles.


----------



## kaepteniglo (13. September 2011)

Ah, ok. Also entweder Taschenplätze kaufen und ich bekomm die Tasche oder mal ein Abo für nen Monat.

Danke.


----------



## sabrevoltic (16. September 2011)

wollt dafür kein neuen thread aufmachen, ist aber relativ wichtig die frage.

bin grade lvl 18-19 und weiß nicht wo ich jetzt gut lvln könnte.

kann mir wer paar tipps geben?

ps : die legendäre edition isengards besitze ich


----------



## kaepteniglo (16. September 2011)

Breeland ist für diese Stufe geeignet.


----------



## Vetaro (17. September 2011)

Danach die Einsamen Lande, ausserdem die Großen Hügelgräber mit einer Gruppe.


----------



## Vetaro (19. September 2011)

Ich hab mich übrigens selbst eben auf die google-suche gemacht, und wie Sapience verlauten lässt gibt es 

die Erweiterung Isengard (exklusive Raid) für
3250 Punkte

und den Draigoch-Raid für
1250  Punkte

am Launch-Tag, 27. September, in ye olde item shoppe.   Zusätzlich kann man auch (was ich mir erhofft hatte) den +25% XP-stein ab dann kaufen, für 995 Punkte.

Blöderweise komme ich auf die Idee, das nachzuschauen exakt 10 minuten nachdem die serverdowntime beginnt und ich nicht mehr feststellen kann ob so viele punkte auf meinem account sind. Ich hoff aber schon.  

Für Dezember geplant gibt es noch 'n Update mit einem 12er-raid, einem 6er und drei 3er-dungeons, die insgesamt 1495 Punkte kosten lossen und für abo/lta-user für lau sind.


----------



## Norei (19. September 2011)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Für Dezember geplant gibt es noch 'n Update mit einem 12er-raid, einem 6er und drei 3er-dungeons, die insgesamt 1495 Punkte kosten lossen und für abo/lta-user für lau sind.


Sicher? Ich hatte es so verstanden, dass die nur für Isengard KÄUFER umsonst sind und dass LTAler her bezahlen müssen.


----------



## FarinHH (19. September 2011)

Hallo Norei ,

Also meine letzte Info:

- Die Raids und kommenden Dugeons Updates (Isengart!) sind für Spieler, die Preoder gekauft haben - kostenlos.

Sprich das schließt alle mit ein (F2P, Premium, VIP ABO und LTA).

Ich gebe natürlich keine 100% Gewährleistung - dennoch bin ich mir sehr sehr sicher .

Edit: Quelle hinzugefügt: http://forums.lotro.com/showthread.php?415426-Five-New-Instances-in-Update-5&p=5630499#post5630499 

Beste Grüsse und einen Erfolgreichen Abend


P.S.:
Warum muss die HdRO Fraktion mit drunter leiden, wenn in dem tollen "WoW" ein Piratentag stattfindet? *böse guckt*


----------



## Vetaro (19. September 2011)

FarinHH schrieb:


> P.S.:
> Warum muss die HdRO Fraktion mit drunter leiden, wenn in dem tollen "WoW" ein Piratentag stattfindet? *böse guckt*


 
Wie im dritten reich Zeitalter is das hier! ich werde mich bei den entwicklern beschweren

EDIT: Talk Like a Pirate Day is übrigens ein IRL feiertag, der nicht von WoW erfunden wurde.
EDIT 2: mein account hat noch 10 000 punkte. Hurra, genug!


----------



## FarinHH (20. September 2011)

Guten Morgen,

Danke Vetaro für die Aufklärung . 
Dann nehme ich natürlich alles zurück.

Mich persönlich etwas störend.. durch den "Wort und Buchstabenmix" in den Foren, aber der Tag müsste ja heute vorbei sein .

Beste Grüsse und einen schönen Dienstag.


----------



## Norei (20. September 2011)

FarinHH schrieb:


> Hallo Norei ,
> 
> Also meine letzte Info:
> 
> ...




Das ist genau der Stand, den ich auch hatte. Bei Vetaro hat es sich so angehört, als ob LTA/VIP-Spieler die Instanzen unabhängig vom Isengarterwerb kostenlos bekommen.


----------



## Vetaro (21. September 2011)

Ich hab übrigens gestern ein paar Blicke auf das spiel geworfen und festgestellt, dass die kamera übelst springt. Das scheint mit meiner naga-maus zusammenzuhängen, aber eigentlich IMMER wenn ich die rechte maus benutze (also praktisch immer) dauert es nur winzige zeitabschnitte, bis die kamera komplett unter meinen charakter in den himmel springt als ob ich die maus in einer millisekunde einen meter nach vorne geschoben hätte.  Ist das irgend ein bekannter fehler, den man mit "weiche maussteuerung" oder sowas ausgleichen kann, oder muss ich einfach damit leben dass maussteuerung für mich jetzt praktisch unspielbar ist?


----------



## sabrevoltic (28. September 2011)

ein neues und cooles feature is, das man sich points nun auch mit der lang angekündigten paysafecard zahlung holen kann.
hat das schon jemand probiert?


----------

